# Caseking - Bestellung eine einzige Katastrophe !



## Vegaa (22. Februar 2018)

Guten Tag,
ich möchte heute mal meine Erfahrungen und Probleme zu einer Bestellung bei Caseking äußern.

Auf Empfehlung von Freunden bestellte ich am 9.2 bei Caseking - einzelne Komponenten im Gesamtwert von knapp 1650 €. So weit so gut.
Der Versand ging auch relativ schnell. Freitag bestellt - Dienstag da gewesen. Dagegen kann man nichts sagen.  Ein Lob an dieser Stelle.

Hier begann jedoch die anscheinend endlose Odysee des Grauens.  Beim Auspacken der Einzelteile merkte ich dass die falsche Grafikkarte geliefert wurde.  ( und das nicht der falsche Hersteller sondern das gänzlich falsche Modell )
Ok kann passieren, sollte es nicht bei einem Unternehmen und der heutigen Konkurrenz aber das ist eine andere Sache.Versteht mich nicht falsch.Ich bin durchaus der Meinung das Fehler passieren dürfen, entscheidend ist wie man als Unternehmen damit umgeht und hier kommen wir auch zum eigentlichen Knackpunkt. Auf gut Deutsch ist es eine bodenlose Frechheit und auch der Grund warum ich absolut jedem davon abraten werde bei euch zu bestellen ! 

Ich werde euch auch erklären warum :

Einen Tag nach Ankunft der Bestellung : - 1.Versuch den telefonischen Support zu erreichen - 24 min Wartezeit danach wurde der Anrufversuch abgebrochen um es mal nett auszudrücken.
                                                                                     - Knapp eine Stunde später der 2.Versuch - knapp 19 min Wartezeit und et voilà man erreicht jemanden. Nach Schilderung des Problems wurde mir auch sofort die Hilflosigkeit des Telefonsupports erklärt. 
                                                                                       Ich könnte nur selber die Rücksendung online beantragen was auch ok ist.Damit kann ich Leben.  Dass Ihr allerdings die Ware erst losschickt wenn die falsche Ware bei euch eingegangen ist, dafür habe ich keinerlei Verständnis. Und das aus folgendem Grund : Ihr habt es versäumt EUREN Teil des Kaufvertrags einzuhalten.Wahrscheinlich arbeitet Ihr auch deswegen so "eng" mit dem Kunden zusammen, die Kohle habt Ihr ja schon gekriegt. Und darauf komme ich auch gleich nochmal zu sprechen.

3 Tage nach Ankunft der Bestellung wurde die Ware zurückgesendet. Angekommen ist sie laut Tracking am Montag (19.2) Vormittag. Nachmittags rief ich dann an um zu Erfahren wie der Umtausch abläuft.Da wurde mir versichert dass die richtige Grakfikkarte noch heute das Haus verlässt. Montag nichts, Dienstag nichts. Die darauffolgende Email und die Facebooknachricht blieb unbeantwortet.
Am Mittwoch dann der nächste Anruf ( ich weiss dass dies vielleicht nervt aber anders scheint Ihr irgendwie nicht aus dem Knick zu kommen ) Mir wurde versichert dass die Grafikkarte auf jeden Fall noch heute das Haus verlässt ( komisch dass ich daran schon nicht mehr glaubte) auf die Frage nach meiner Email wurde nur gesagt : " Oh ja stimmt sie haben uns eine Anfrage gesendet " absolut lächerlich wie Ihr Kundensupport betreibt.

Da ich seit Mittwoch nun auch nichts mehr gehört habe, warte ich also nun schon seit 14.2 also knapp 8 Tage, auf meine bestellte Ware. 

Was soll sowas ? Ich meine das schlimme an der ganzen Sache ist dass Ihr wirklich denkt dass ich blöd bin und nicht merke das eure Rechte Hand nicht weiß was die Linke macht.Ich habe sowas noch nie erlebt ! Das man bei Kleinteilen mal versehentlich was falsches Verschickt kann ich verstehen.Aber nicht bei einer Grafikkarte die 740 € kostet und wenn es doch passiert erwarte ich in der Preiskategorie einfach dass sich Vernünftig gekümmert wird und ich meine Ware so schnell wie möglich erhalte. Ich habe die Hoffnung aufgegeben noch zeitnah an meine Ware zu kommen und werde nächste Woche (weil ich bis dahin eh nichts von euch hören werde) den Käuferschutz informieren, meine Kohle zurückziehen lassen und dann könnt ihr euren Bums behalten.

Eure Dreistigkeit ist wirklich an nichts mehr zu überbieten.Wenn es Probleme, bei was auch immer, in eurer Firmenkapazität gibt dann informiert den Kunden und gebt ihm ein reeles Lieferdatum aber fangt nicht an die Leute mit fadenscheinlichen Ausreden und falschen Terminversprechen hinzuhalten. Das ist nämlich das eigentliche Übel an der ganzen Sache hier.


Hochachtungsvoll,
ein ehemaliger und unzufriedener Kunde.


----------



## NatokWa (22. Februar 2018)

Neu angemeldet , erster Beitrag und im großen und ganzen eine Klare Beschwerde gegen Caseking ? 
Warum HIER ? 
Klär das mit Caseking DIREKT und nicht in einem Forum das im großen und ganzen NICHTS mit Caseking zu tun hat außer das ihnen freundlicherweise für "Aktionen" ein Unterforum eingerichtet wurde .


----------



## azzih (22. Februar 2018)

Du weisst schon das kein Shop dieser Welt dir Austauschware schickt ohne die Retoure vorliegen zu haben das wäre wirtschaftlich grob fahrlässig und öffnet Betrügern Tür und Tor. 
Auch darfst du nicht vergessen das der Grafikkartenmarkt aktuell nicht mal eben so ist, das ein Händler schön alle Karten vorrätig da liegen hat. Der Markt ist leergefegt und Austauschware kann teilweise wochenlange Lieferzeit haben.

Das einzige was man Caseking hier ankreiden kann ist unprofessionelle Abwicklung und Kundeninformation. Erstens ist es durchaus möglich auch telefonisch ne Retoure aufzunehmen und zweitens informiert man Kunden über entsprechende Verzögerungen. Auch hätte ich eine Gutschrift angeboten. Aber wie gesagt fadenscheinig sind Terminverschiebungen nicht, würdest du dich ein bisschen damit auskennen wie gerade die Marktsituation von Grafikakrten und grossen Netzteilen ist, würdest du sowas net schreiben. Man kriegt von Lieferantenseite für diese Komponenten aktuell keine verlässlichen Liefertermine.


----------



## Vegaa (22. Februar 2018)

Ja neu angemeldet- warst du bestimmt auch mal.

Erster Beitrag und Beschwerde gegen Caseking hast du auch richtig erkannt.

Warum hier ? 
Nun ja 1.Vielleicht haben manche Kunden genau dasselbe Problem und finden Bestätigung in meinem Post dass es nicht nur Ihnen so geht und / oder wollen zukünftig PC Parts kaufen und wissen wie zuverlässig der Händler ist.
2.(falls du meinen Text gelesen hast) bringt der direkte Kontakt mit Caseking anscheinend nicht viel denn in letzter Zeit ist dabei nicht viel rumgekommen ��
Und zu guter letzter : wenn solche Posts nicht erwünscht sind, sollte man "normalen - nicht angehörigen Membern von Caseking " die Rechte nicht automatisch zuteilen lassen vom CMS hier Threads zu erstellen.Da dies nicht geschehen ist und es schon diverse andere Threads zu ähnlichen Themen gibt, war ich mir keiner Schuld bewusst. Pardonne moi dass ich dir 2 Minuten deiner Zeit gestohlen habe ��

@ azzih 
Ich weiss durch Mining und den chinesischen Markt sehr wohl von Engpässen.Auf der Seite ist meine Grafikkarte jedoch als Lieferbar ausgeschrieben und dies wurde mir am Telefon auch bestätigt.


----------



## Stefan Payne (22. Februar 2018)

Wer einmal 5min in der RMA von einer Firma gearbeitet hat, traut Kunden idR so weit wie er sie werfen kann.

Kann hier also keine Probleme erkennen.


Und dass Caseking dich vertröstet mag schlicht daran liegen, dass sich die Termine von den Teilen verschoben haben, weil Verfügbarkeit nicht vorhanden und die Hersteller von den Grafikkarten z.T. direkt an die Miner liefern und die daher gar nicht erst beim Distributor geschweige denn Händler aufschlagen...


----------



## Vegaa (22. Februar 2018)

Pardon habe mich im zweiten Post falsch ausgedrückt.
Grafikkarte : "lagernd"  wie gesagt wurde ebenfalls telefonisch beim zweiten Anruf bestätigt.

Selbst wenn es nicht so wäre, könnte man den Kunden darauf hinweisen.Wäre für mich kein Problem.Aber ich will wissen was abgeht und nicht in der Luft gehalten werden (habe ich im ersten Beitrag aber auch erläutert)


----------



## Caseking-Paul (26. Februar 2018)

Zumal wir deinen Fall ohne Kunden- oder Bestellnummer leider eh nicht nachvollziehen können und so auch nichts an deiner Situation ändern könnten. 
Die mangelnden Informationen der Kollegen sind natürlich ärgerlich, aber auch diese kann ich weder bestätigen, noch dementieren wenn ich keine Daten vorliegen habe.


----------

